# synchro des notes ipas / icloud



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterais envoyer toutes les notes que j'ai sur l'ipad sur mon compte icloud. Je ne trouve pas comment procéder...
juste un changement de compte en fait.
merci


----------



## Powerdom (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Merci, mais ce n'est pas cela. J'ai des notes sur mon iPad qui sont sur un compte "sur mon Mac" et sur un compte "Yahoo". Comment envoyer ces notes sur iCloud ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Octobre 2011)

Ben dans l'application "notes" :confuses:
sur le mac avec mail, pas de problèmes, je n'ai eu qu'a faire glisser les notes sur le compte icloud, mais avec l'ipad comment faire ?


----------



## Elzor (7 Novembre 2011)

J'ai le même problème ... Depuis mon iPad vers mon iPhone 4s aussi iPad sur ios5 bien sur.


----------



## rudylar (25 Mars 2012)

Je remonte le post car jai le même problème. 
Les notes qui existaient avant que jactive iCloud sur mon iPhone ne se synchronisent pas sur iCloud. 
Comment les mettre dans les notes iCloud et non les notes "sur cette iPhone" ???????


----------



## fl0rent (3 Août 2012)

Je déterre la solution, car en cherchant la solution ici, j'ai eu la révélation!!

Et comme ce fil n'avait pas la réponse, je vous donne ma méthode :

Créer une boite aux lettres intelligente

avec comme attribut : type de message est note

et voilà vous avez toutes vos notes, qu'il vous suffit de déplacer dans votre icloud!
pas besoin de copier-coller


----------



## fl0rent (6 Août 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas cette phrase. Peux-tu la reformuler ?



bah non!!!


Je vais décomposer le mouvement, il suffit de me dire où cela bloque :


En gros, une fois que j'ai mis en place ma boite aux lettres intelligente, je dois rentrer un attribut.
première case : "type de message"  (liste à choix)
deuxième case : le mot "est"  (liste à choix)
troisième case : "note"  (liste à choix)

Après vérifications, cela n'est plus disponible sous mountain lion, ce qui est logique.
Donc il faut bien penser à le faire avant!


----------



## wayne (8 Août 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> si j'ai bien compris ce que tu veux faire, tu veux sauvegarder tes notes sur iCloud ? Dans ce cas, c'est simple, tu vas dans Réglages, puis dans la partie iCloud, et là tu mets sur "on" (c'est-à-dire en bleu) l'interrupteur qui se trouve devant Notes, parmi toutes les apps qu'iCloud prend en charge. Tu peux alors lancer une sauvegarde en ouvrant, en bas, Stockage et sauvegarde.


Pas besoin de toutes ces manipulations, la réponse est dans le message de Ibaby. En y ajoutant peut être qu'une fois ''note'' active dans iCloud, les 2 comptes apparaissent dans l'application ''note'' et que, pour les notes antérieures, il faut les copier/coller sur le compte iCloud. 
En suite, il restera à désactiver le compte ''on my Mac'' sur le Mac pour ne voir apparaître que les notes iCloud sur iPad et sur iMac. La synchro sera ensuite totalement transparente.


Pas: il faut avoir un compte iCloud dans mail


----------



## fl0rent (17 Août 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Déjà c'est quoi une boite aux lettres intelligente ? Et on la crée où ? Dans iCloud.com je n'ai pas vu ça.



Non, malheureusement dans icloud.com, elles n'y sont pas encore! (et ça c'est triste!):hein:

Elles sont disponibles dans ton application mail sous mac! (et aussi sous aperture, le finder, ...) 

Donc pour résumer une boite aux lettres intelligentes te permet d'avoir un dossier qui se remplit automatiquement selon tes besoins.

Exemple :
tu peux créer une "boite aux lettres intelligentes" avec les messages que tu as reçu de l'adresse tim@cook.com , entre le 08/02/2004 et le 05/07/2012, contenant une pièce jointe.
Et il y aura dans cette boite uniquement ceux qui correspondent à cela. 

La même explication chez Apple

Je ne sais pas si cela t'aide, ... mais en gros c'est très pratique, et perso je n'utilise que ça.


----------



## fl0rent (20 Août 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Et donc ce n'est plus possible sur Mountain Lion ?



En fait désormais les notes sont dans une application dédiée.
Donc plus de dossier intelligent, en tout cas j'ai pas vu! 
Et ma méthode ne fonctionne plus pour récupérer ses anciennes notes, ...


----------



## douidou75 (28 Septembre 2012)

Moi j'ai le même souci très simple :* j'ai plein de notes "anciennes" dans l'application Notes de mon iPhone*, celles-ci étaient synchronisées avec Microsoft Outlook (sur mon PC). 
J*e viens d'activer Notes pour iCloud*, je constate donc que mon iPhone contient maintenant 2 comptes notes sur mon PC et notes sur iCloud. 
Mais ils n'ont visiblement *pas prévu une manière simple de transférer les anciennes notes dans le iCloud.*..
Je n'ai donc aucune idée de comment dupliquées ces anciennes dans le iCloud, autrement qu'en faisant des copier coller ?...

Merci si qqun a une idée...


----------



## Cobocaoba (13 Janvier 2016)

douidou75 a dit:


> Moi j'ai le même souci très simple :* j'ai plein de notes "anciennes" dans l'application sauvegarder notes de mon iPhone*, celles-ci étaient synchronisées avec Microsoft Outlook (sur mon PC).
> J*e viens d'activer Notes pour iCloud*, je constate donc que mon iPhone contient maintenant 2 comptes notes sur mon PC et notes sur iCloud.
> Mais ils n'ont visiblement *pas prévu une manière simple de transférer les anciennes notes dans le iCloud.*..
> Je n'ai donc aucune idée de comment dupliquées ces anciennes dans le iCloud, autrement qu'en faisant des copier coller ?...
> ...


iCloud peut sauvegarder toutes les données depuis de votre appareil iOS, mais il ne peut pas télécharger les données sur votre ordinateur ou d'autres appreils iOS, ainsi je pense que la meilleure façon est sauvegarder des notes via un outil de transfert.


----------

